# New Pet Conure Parrot



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi. My dad and i just got a pet conure parrott. It's name is "Vai." Very friendly little thing and seems to be happy. Like listening to music and has been fairly quiet overall.

Any other parrott owners, here?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

Two such little birds reside in this establishment. They are very vocal (not to mention opinionated) music critics and enthusiastic amateur singers. At least, I think they consider what they do to be singing. It seems to be some kind of modern, harsh-sounding, atonal stuff though, not likely to be to everyone's taste. They also whistle at me sometimes, but I haven't succeded in teaching them any recognizable tunes. I think they are just trying to call me to do their bidding, as though I am _their_ pet. They do know how to say a few words, but only talk when they feel like it.

You may be fortunate if yours just listens to music and prefers being quiet - on the other hand, if you only got it recently, it may not be feeling confident enough to regularly screech the place down yet. Parrots usually take a while to settle into new surroundings, and can be much more vocal when they are comfortable somwehere.

I would advise you to be careful with letting him/her on your shoulder no matter how much the birdy likes being there, as many conures are inveterate ear biters if you give them the chance - they seem to be rather notorious for this behaviour. One of ours is banned from shoulders for repeatedly trying to give humans free ear piercings, and nearly succeeding once or twice.

What type of conure do you have? Are its wings clipped? (I wouldn't advise this.)

So far as I remember I mentioned the parrots on a pet thread here several years back, last time I was around much before becoming far too busy for making frivolous online posts and hunting up new music because I saw someone mention it in a thread somewhere (probably still am, in fact). Everyone else seemed to have dogs and cats; I don't think I even spotted anything as adventurous as a gerbil or rabbit, never mind another bird keeper, so I don't think you will find many!


----------

